# Nintendo's constant disapointment



## CombatRaccoon (Apr 14, 2008)

ok I don't know about all of you, but I think it's high time nintendo made a new game series already. Since the wii came out its been nothing but shitty third party titles and good, but already well known installments in well known series. 


seriously its been like, mario mario mario sonic link link mario mario mario mario mario sonic mario mario sonic link mario mario mario mario mario mario


I want a new character, with a new game engine, with a new plot! 
Enough is enough! If they keep stretching their series like this then pretty soon nintendo will end up like disney did--with shitty straight to video releases and a shitty tv station for snot-nosed suburan tweens!!


----------



## Dyluck (Apr 14, 2008)

I concur, except that not just Nintendo needs to make something new; the market needs a lot more original games from a lot of different developers.


----------



## Turioko (Apr 14, 2008)

(Sonic isn't Nitendo)

I agree, and I'm also fed up with " Tennis, Golf, Go kart Racing, more Go kart Racing,. . ." 

And every now and then they throw a " Actual " Game in there, which of course is like a god send figuring how almost everything on the wii is bad or some type of Minigame. I only really bough Galaxy for the justification of buying a Wii, I bought Brawl because Smash Brothers is a Good series. 

But, as long as they make games, people will buy them, and that won't change. 

Also, over the last few years, my respect for Disney went down the drain, much like my respect for Nitendo after the Gamecube. (My friend made the right decision to sell his gamecube for a N64)  

I also think that they're giving Star Fox, Kirby, and some of the more classic games the short leash. (People have been begging for Kid Icarus, and they get more Mario) 

Anyways, hopefully they'll be revealing a new series (Instead of Wii-Ware) at some Convention this year ( Or next). ~Grey


----------



## Rilvor (Apr 14, 2008)

I just bought a 360 instead. Lamecube ate my faith in Nintandoo


----------



## AlexX (Apr 14, 2008)

If people didn't WANT more Mario/Zelda/Metroid/etc. games, Nintendo wouldn't make any.

That said, there's also the fact Nintendo actually bothers to make each game in the series stand out from the others in some way. You can't look at Twilight Princess and say "it's the exact same thing as A Link to the Past", or look at Fire Emblem: Radiant Dawn and say "It's the same thing as Fire Emblem: The Sacred Stones".

To say their games are all the same like that is making a huge straw man argument.


----------



## Af-Mas (Apr 14, 2008)

It could be worse...It could be Capcom. (Or Koei XD)

I say that with love, though, because I really love Capcom. They make a lot of games that I really enjoy, and they have some solid series. But they don't change much from game to game in those series. Then they make Okami and brilliance was created.

But I digress. I definitely agree that Nintendo could do something new, but I sincerely doubt they will. After all, it is what Nintendo does. They want to please their fanbase more than anything, and Nintendo has a MASSIVE fanbase (or so it seems to me, maybe I'm just being naive since I love Nintendo). It's why we see the multitude of sequels for Mario and Zelda and Metroid, etc. and they don't do much different between games (And when they do, ZOMG travesty!). I guess to me, Nintendo will always make me happy, but not necessarily others. Gamecube was meh, but it has ONE of my all-time favorite games, Metroid Prime, and that counts for something for me


----------



## Vore Writer (Apr 14, 2008)

It would be nice to see them come up with some new characters, but I doubt that'll happen anytime soon.


----------



## foxhunter (Apr 14, 2008)

im not ganna lie. nintendo let me down with the wii all they make are nick games like spongebob and mini games. shit i paid good money and now all my wii is used for is the internet. i want quality for my buck and im not getting it. ssbb was cool same as LOZTP but i want more than just mario and fuckin sonic.


----------



## sgolem (Apr 15, 2008)

I want to see an original game from Retro Studios.  I liked the Metroids, but that only makes me want that to happen more.


----------



## net-cat (Apr 15, 2008)

Mario Galaxy is awesome.

But yeah. As the ZP guy said, what the hell else can they do with Mario? Mario Universe? They really need some new franchises.


----------



## AlexX (Apr 15, 2008)

net-cat said:
			
		

> Mario Galaxy is awesome.
> 
> But yeah. As the ZP guy said, what the hell else can they do with Mario? Mario Universe? They really need some new franchises.


Yahtzee uses the same straw man argument everyone else uses and is a hypocrite with one of his arguments.

He complains that Nintendo is the only company that does it and that Valve wouln't be allowed to get away with it, yet he admits that Half-Life 2 Episode 2 is just "more of the same". He even admits in his review of it that there are exactly the same as puzzles and such as before.

He also says each game is just a remake of the previous installment, but that also isn't true. Heck, he complains that Zelda uses the same equipment each game, but the only ones repeated are the bow, boomerang, and grappling hook... Which are conveniently the only ones he mentions.

And I'd also like to reiterate my previous note: If the games weren't good/fun/somehow entertaining, they wouldn't sell, and Nintendo wouldn't continue making more games of each of their franchises.


----------



## Beastcub (Apr 15, 2008)

i love zelda and thus i love nintendo T.T

nintedo did have a few fresh ideas for Gamecube that i really liked
those being animal crossing (i have been playing AC off and on for 4 years now) and pikmin
both games i thought would be totally stupid, but when i tried them i was HOOKED.
i am still very torn between loving and hating windwaker, it has its highs and lows...

still the N64 had some of the best games
these were all games good enough for me toplay more than once
kirby and the crystal shards
conker's bad fur day
yoshi's story
super smash bros
LOZ ocarina of time
LOZ majora's mask 

i'd personally like another game like Yoshi's story, i LOVE yoshi's story.

i am also such a huge zelda nut i would play a re-make of OoT with the same plot but all new graphics, its been done before like how x-box re-made Conkers BFD (same story, better graphics and some new things thrown in)


----------



## ShÃ nwÃ ng (Apr 15, 2008)

They did and Pikmin flopped and then Pikmin 2 flopped. 
They made Chibi Robo and that flopped.
They had their 2nd party development studio make Cubivore, that flopped.
Capcom made Zack and Wiki and despite acclaim, that flopped.
Did you buy Advance Wars: Days of Ruin?
How about No More Heroes (even though that's not Nintendo)?
Have you bought Okami (Capcom and the now deceased clover), will you buy Okami? I doubt you have or will.
I'll bet you haven't purchased Elebits (Konami) either have you?

Where's the goddamn bitching about Squarenix and Final Fantasy AND SOON TO BE Kingdom Hearts? Or what of Capcom and Megaman 10 billion? Or Konami and their endless reliance on Metal Gear Solid and Castlevania? Is it because those games aren't 'kiddy?' People act like it's some sort of easy thing to do, that somehow millions of dollars can be flushed down the toilet and up pops a new game engine and series AND is successful. An FPS is that what people want?  They created a new mother fucking interface and yet people want more out of them, like the damn company owes it to them. Seriously. But it's not the fact that people complain about Nintendo is what gets me, no I agree, there is too much Mario and Zelda out there, even though little of those games are actually developed in house. It's the fact that people actually think the company is some magical genie. That overnight they'll get a fresh new game and it'll have millions of dollars loaded into it, it doesn't work that way. It always starts out with the test games, the games that test the potential possibility of profit in a franchise and people never buy those even though they might be fun games.

 A good game isn't 9.0 and above, those are great games. You can have a lot of fun with an 8.0 title, hell even some 7.0 titles are awesome.
You wanna bitch about Nintendo then bitch about things that are tangible:
1) Fire Charles Martinet. Yes, fire the voice behind Mario, stop with the grunting and one word bullshit and actually pay for your goddamn voice acting. No Mario doesn't need to speak, neither does Link, or even Samus for that matter or any other protagonist, but the universality of silence has been lost in an age where you can fill a disc full of shit and people will whack off to even the worst voice acting.
2) Hire some fucking writers. Yes, the gameplay is supposed to tell the story itself, but what the fuck was all the bullshit in Mario Galaxy. Even their target audience was all "what the fucking hell" at the end of that. And Twilight Princess was forming a plot then fell to shit and would have been horrible if not for sexy sexy Midna and the fact that shit was the only character that had any depth. Honestly, Intelligent Designs shouldn't be the only Nintendo subsidiary to have a clue on how to write a great game.
I'd go on but I'm getting old and tired.


----------



## Eevee (Apr 15, 2008)

What the fuck, you guys?

What do you want them to do?  Nintendo creates outstanding games on an interesting platform and all you can do is bitch that they cannot fill a console's entire library _by themselves_.  (What are the 360 first-party games?  Four shooters and Fable 2?)  I don't know what anyone expects Nintendo to do but keep chugging along and leading by example; they can't _force_ third-party developers to jump on board with games that aren't crappy movie tie-ins.

What would a new franchise accomplish anyway?  I've never understood this mentality.  Do you think Twilight Princess or Galaxy would be a revolutionary new game if it were a different set of characters in a different setting?  Nintendo games are not particularly plot-heavy, and it makes no sense to churn out a new franchise for a similar style of game if you already have something familiar that fits.  They'd be risking a large chunk of their audience just so some Internet nerds would complain less -- and you guys probably wouldn't buy it anyway.  If you're looking for something deeper then fine, bitch away, but for the most part that's not really what they do, for better or worse.


----------



## WOLFIE DA FOX (Apr 15, 2008)

I got one word to say BRAWL!!!
ok im done


----------



## Stratelier (Apr 15, 2008)

Eevee said:
			
		

> I don't know what anyone expects Nintendo to do but keep chugging along and leading by example; they can't force third-party developers to jump on board with games that aren't crappy movie tie-ins.


You mean like what happened with the *GameCube*?  Stellar first-party titles (SSB:Melee was certainly the top seller), but largely ignored by third party developers/publishers.


----------



## Dyluck (Apr 15, 2008)

I think that no one wanted to develop for Gamecube because of its goofy little disks. Most developers are probably scared of the Wii because of its goofy controller. Other systems are just easier to make shit for, I guess.

The Wii needs a lot more shootan, I think. Red Steel doesn't count because it was terrible and Metroid Prime doesn't count either.


----------



## AlexX (Apr 15, 2008)

WOLFIE DA FOX said:
			
		

> I got one word to say BRAWL!!!
> ok im done


Expound on that thought, please. I have no idea what you're getting at.

From what you posted in the Brawl topic, however, I will assume you mean Brawl was a disappointment because it's so similar to Melee. In that case, I will point out to you that Brawl plays *COMPLETELY* different from Melee, just how Melee plays completely different from the N64 version. It seems they work each time to get the game balance better and make it play differently from the last game. This is good, because it means just because you're the best in one installment doesn't mean you're going to be the best in all of them. As such, if you want to master them all, you can't master one game and just have your skills carry over to the next installment like most other fighting game series.

Oh, and don't bother bitching about the roster being small. I have proof it's not as bad as you claim:







Super Smash Bros (N64) roster in the Brawl style:





Super Smash Bros Melee roster in the Brawl style:





Compare those to the actual Brawl roster:


----------



## WOLFIE DA FOX (Apr 15, 2008)

Fun game but well I'll just say SSBB4 better be the greatest of them all if they make one. Besides the missing music and clone characters and the flawed online play it's fun. Also they shattered the single player experience and it's funny that nintendo didn't want the game to be a competition game. WHAT DO YOU THINK ONLINE PLAY IS FOR!!!
Nintendo needs to realize that the majority of brawls audiance are not kids but teenagers and people who play to well............WIN!!!


----------



## ShÃ nwÃ ng (Apr 15, 2008)

That and college players that don't give a shit and just think it's fun and adults that normally don't play games and girls. LOL GUESS THE GAME REALLY IS MEANT FOR A UNIVERSAL AUDIENCE AFTER ALL.


----------



## PROSTSHOCKERERER (Apr 15, 2008)

*NINTENDO? SHIT. I LOVE REDUNDANT TITLES. ILL GLADLY THROW DOWN 250 BUCKS FOR THE SAME CRAP I PLAYED ON THE n64 AND GAMECUBE.*


----------



## Rilvor (Apr 15, 2008)

For that big brawl list: Subtract Clones.

Looking at YOU;
Gannondorf
Blond haired Ness
Falco (I'm not sure about Wolf, I never got the chance to play him)
Luigi
Toon Link

Also; LOL 3 LANDMASTERS (WHAT THE FUCK, WOLF DOESN'T EVEN -HAVE- A LANDMASTER IN ANY GAME)


----------



## AlexX (Apr 15, 2008)

Rilvor said:
			
		

> For that big brawl list: Subtract Clones.


Don't comment on a game you've never played. Clones are a thing of the past.



> Looking at YOU;
> Gannondorf
> Blond haired Ness
> Falco (I'm not sure about Wolf, I never got the chance to play him)
> ...


Falco has a new moveset. He now fights like he's dancing. Similarly, Ganondorf has changed and has a completely different side-B, to boot. Toon Link looks like he's a clone... except when you remember that Link kicks and will often hit enemies a few times with a couple of his smash moves. Toon Link only hits once with his moves (which means less combo potential) and doesn't kick.

Lucas and Wolf play absolutely *NOTHING* like Ness and Fox, and Luigi was never a clone to begin with.


> Also; LOL 3 LANDMASTERS (WHAT THE FUCK, WOLF DOESN'T EVEN -HAVE- A LANDMASTER IN ANY GAME)


His landmaster trophy explains it: he hijacked one of Fox's and built his own to be better, faster, and stronger at the cost of fuel efficiency.

Speaking of which, note that each landmaster is different. For example, Falco's is easier to kill yourself with.




> NINTENDO? SHIT. I LOVE REDUNDANT TITLES. ILL GLADLY THROW DOWN 250 BUCKS FOR THE SAME CRAP I PLAYED ON THE n64 AND GAMECUBE.


The cows are hungry for your straw man.


----------



## Dyluck (Apr 15, 2008)

WOLFIE DA FOX said:
			
		

> [. . .]clone characters[. . .]flawed online play[. . .]they shattered the single player experience[. . .]



Aside from repeated final smashes and special moves, there are no clones in Brawl. If you think there are, you obviously aren't familiar with what a real fighting game clone is.

The only play may be fucked up, but I'm really just happy that it's present.

I hope you mean that they shattered the single player in a good way, because the SubSpace Emissary mode kicks ass and if you don't think so then you probably thought that "Sneak King" was a good game.



			
				PROSTSHOCKERERER said:
			
		

> *NINTENDO? SHIT. I LOVE REDUNDANT TITLES. ILL GLADLY THROW DOWN 250 BUCKS FOR THE SAME CRAP I PLAYED ON THE n64 AND GAMECUBE.*



You obviously haven't played the game. :mrgreen:

You are clearly also unfamiliar with ever other video game series ever. :mrgreen:




YOU THINK I DON'T SEE YOU NINJA'ING ME THERE RILVOR, BUT I DO, THIS ONE'S FOR YOU.

Ignoring special moves,
Gannondorf isn't much of a clone anymore,
Lucas isn't a clone,
Falco isn't a clone anymore and Wolf plays _nothing_ like Fox _or_ Falco,
Luigi was never a clone, have you even used him before?
Toon Link is like a super-powered, higher tier clone of Link, I guess.

Also, Wolf could use the Landmaster in the multiplayer on Starfox Assault if you had him unlocked, but that is pretty stupid, I'll admit.

And then I got ninja'd by AlexX anyways. D:


----------



## Rilvor (Apr 15, 2008)

LOL. God damn, it's just as bad (yet easy) as I thought.

Also; How the fuck do you know if I've played it? You don't.

(I played it for about an hour at Gamestop, was disappointed, and went to business)

I've already seen all this debated to death on /v/ however.

Also; yes Luigi IS a mario clone, he always has been. Being floatier with slight differences does not make you a different character. Olimar and Game & Watch are different characters.


----------



## AlexX (Apr 15, 2008)

WOLFIE DA FOX said:
			
		

> Fun game but well I'll just say SSBB4 better be the greatest of them all if they make one. Besides the missing music and clone characters and the flawed online play it's fun. Also they shattered the single player experience and it's funny that nintendo didn't want the game to be a competition game. WHAT DO YOU THINK ONLINE PLAY IS FOR!!!


You've clearly never played this game.

-There might actually not be a Smash 4. Sakurai said he's stopping after this
-No more clones exist
-What missing music? And what the _F*CK_ is wrong with the 258 already in there!?
-How did they shatter single-player? I loved SSE mode and enjoy the fact that almost every 1-P mode has co-op available.
-Flawed online play? It's perfectly fine from what little I've experienced of it...



> Nintendo needs to realize that the majority of brawls audiance are not kids but teenagers and people who play to well............WIN!!!


Once again: Since when is a game made for "everyone" a game for "kids only"?

On top of that, why is it a "T"-rated game if it's for kids?

EDIT: Ninja'd...



> Also; How the fuck do you know if I've played it? You don't.


If you had, you wouldn't have given arguments that made no sense.



> (I played it for about an hour at Gamestop, was disappointed, and went to business)


That's enough time to see... how one character operates. If that. That's like saying you know everything about an anime by watching _part_ of a single episode.



> I've already seen all this debated to death on /v/ however.


And I've seen it debated to death on the Smashboards. Your point?



> Also; yes Luigi IS a mario clone, he always has been. Being floatier with slight differences does not make you a different character. Olimar and Game & Watch are different characters.


If you have to use a different strategy when using one character compared to another, they're a different character. Most of Luigi's moves are different from Mario's.


----------



## Rilvor (Apr 15, 2008)

AlexX said:
			
		

> -Flawed online play? It's perfectly fine from what little I've experienced of it...



FALCON LAG


Why Nintendo why? Why do you like wifi so much? WHYFY

ratings meant nothing, since I daily play 8 year olds on CoD4.


----------



## Dyluck (Apr 15, 2008)

Rilvor said:
			
		

> Also; yes Luigi IS a mario clone, he always has been. Being floatier with slight differences does not make you a different character. Olimar and Game & Watch are different characters.



Having zero traction makes Luigi different enough from Mario to force people to use a completely different style while using him. Also, aside from their neutral and up specials (which are still pretty dissimilar), their specials and FSes are different. Most of their normal attacks have always been different, as well.

You'd probably think that Takuma and Ryo from KoF were clones, too. :roll:

Also, playing the game for one hour doesn't constitute any sort of real experience playing the game.

Edit: There will probably be a new Super Smash Bros. When they release a new system. Probably.


----------



## AlexX (Apr 15, 2008)

Rilvor said:
			
		

> FALCON LAG
> 
> 
> Why Nintendo why? Why do you like wifi so much? WHYFY


I was playing people from various parts of the US and Canada and experienced little to no lag. How far away were the people you were playing?


----------



## WOLFIE DA FOX (Apr 15, 2008)

to AlexX since i don't feel like quoteing all that
I PLAYED THE STUPID GAME
I just got done playing online, sub space shitty adventure with stupid fanservice cutscenes and repeative fighting.
 OH YEAH JUST PUT IT ON SUDDEN DEATH AND REPEAT THAT TILL YOU UNLOCK ALL THE CHARACTERS LOL
Also I am at the end of the adventure mode and I still didn't use any dumb STICKERS!!!!
Also in classic mode they took out that bonus thing when you completed a round like in melee
NO HIGH SCORE 4
also in SSE mode the camera in co op is god awful just play it by yourself.
Alot of character have the same animations and moves deal with it
and samus compared to her melee version she sucks and clone final smashes
wolf never used a landmaster tank thats why he likes to have fun with that thing XD
Final smashes are the worst thing nintendo ever came up with
WOW A PRETTY ONE HIT KILL ATTACK THATS SO FAIR
and online play sometimes has alot of lag and sometimes it runs perfectly but eh
brawl disapoints. some of the support characters should of been playable
AND OMG GAI'S TWO MINUTES OF FUN WITH RANDOM STRANGERS BECAUSE U MUST U FRIEND CODES!!!!!!
BECAUSE IF YOU TALK TO RANDOM STRANGERS OVER THE INTERWEBZ THEY MIGHT RAPE U AND NINTEDO HATES LAWSUITS.
I don't wnna rape someone I just wanna fight someone in a stocked match
ugh nintedo WRRRRRYYYY???
ok rant over


----------



## Af-Mas (Apr 15, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:
			
		

> The Wii needs a lot more shootan, I think. Red Steel doesn't count because it was terrible and Metroid Prime doesn't count either.


Metroid Prime can never count as an FPS. It's a First-Person game that is a shooter, but doesn't really emphasize the kinds of things that most FPS games do, and that is the kind of action you see in those types of games. Metroid Prime is more about the exploration of the environments and experiencing that feeling of isolation (which you don't really get in MP3, but it was still awesome). It's unfair, in my opinion, to call Metroid Prime a crappy FPS (I know you didn't, but a lot of people do), because that's not really what it's trying to do. People can argue that point, sure, but I just don't see Metroid Prime as having been intended to be the standard kind of FPS. Heaven forbid somebody try something different in that genre XD

But that's off-topic anyway, and you're right, the Wii could definitely use more FPS games, because they can friggin' work with the system!

And the nerd rage in this topic is quite stifling XD I find it very amusing.


----------



## AlexX (Apr 15, 2008)

Wolfie, no offense, but could you please write more legibly? ._.



			
				WOLFIE DA FOX said:
			
		

> I PLAYED THE STUPID GAME


Then why do your arguments suck?


> I just got done playing online, sub space shitty adventure with stupid fanservice cutscenes and repeative fighting.


Fanservice cutscenes? Sorry, I'm afraid no SamusxSnake scenes exist in the game. Just cutscenes that further along the plot and occasionally makes some nice humor.

Not sure how the fighting is repetative... SSE is supposed to be a break from the usual Brawls that take place, and it does that job well. Especially better than Adventure Mode in melee.


> OH YEAH JUST PUT IT ON SUDDEN DEATH AND REPEAT THAT TILL YOU UNLOCK ALL THE CHARACTERS LOL


Each character has 3 ways of being unlocked: Subspace Emissary, something in Solo mode, and X number of Brawls. If one is too hard for you, another will be easier. It shouldn't be hard at all to unlock everyone, most do it all in a single day.


> Also I am at the end of the adventure mode and I still didn't use any dumb STICKERS!!!!


Do that on hardest difficulties and then tell me that. Maybe then I'll be impressed.


> Also in classic mode they took out that bonus thing when you completed a round like in melee


I never even noticed that crap was gone until someone pointed it out to me. It was a forgettable addition.


> also in SSE mode the camera in co op is god awful just play it by yourself.


No, it's actually very fun. Your partner just has to remember that pressing the "pause" button will teleport them back to the main character (which is who the camera focuses on).


> Alot of character have the same animations and moves deal with it


Wrong. Some moves are shared, but none of the characters are like the clones of Melee.


> and samus compared to her melee version she sucks and clone final smashes


Landmasters all work differently. And no, Samus doesn't suck, you do. My friend plays with her just fine.


> wolf never used a landmaster tank thats why he likes to have fun with that thing XD


Once again, his trophy explains why he has one.


> Final smashes are the worst thing nintendo ever came up with
> WOW A PRETTY ONE HIT KILL ATTACK THATS SO FAIR


Fighting games have had Super Moves for like... ever. Don't slam Brawl for something that's already existed for some time.


> and online play sometimes has alot of lag and sometimes it runs perfectly but eh


It ran perfectly fine for me.


> brawl disapoints. some of the support characters should of been playable


Yeah, because we all wanted to wait *ANOTHER F*CKING YEAR* to be able to play the game...


> AND OMG GAI'S TWO MINUTES OF FUN WITH RANDOM STRANGERS BECAUSE U MUST U FRIEND CODES!!!!!!


Friend codes are the only way to directly connect two Wiis together.


> BECAUSE IF YOU TALK TO RANDOM STRANGERS OVER THE INTERWEBZ THEY MIGHT RAPE U AND NINTEDO HATES LAWSUITS.


My friends with Xbox Live admit to having their headphones off 95% of the time. I wonder why... Besides, you're in the middle of a fight. Aside from annoying insults (which you can assign to taunts, anyways), there's really nothing special to talk about. Smash is all about the action, after all.


----------



## WOLFIE DA FOX (Apr 15, 2008)

sorry AlexX
I just went into brawl fanboy mode


----------



## Digitalpotato (Apr 15, 2008)

Alright, Nintendo has to make new games...

...but so does everyone else. 

No more Collect-a-thon games we got sick of in the PS1/N64 Era.

No more Sports games or racing games. Have I seen ANYTHING different there?

No more point and click adventure games that seem like a 12 year old programmed it. (oh wait...some of them are.)

No more FPSes that are "Let's be like Halo/Half Life/Doom". Especially no more attempts to recreate the lightning striek that was call of Duty 2.

No more thumb numbing Capcom platformers.

No more Children's Card Games. 

No more anime-fighters that are only slightly better than Street Fighter.

No more fighting games PERIOD. Especially Dead or Alive or mortal Kombat. (Dead or Alive probably would have been dismissed as another Street Fighter/King of Fighters wannabe had it not been for the fact that it's all Fanservice and boobies.)

No more Capcom vs SNK games. 

No more Star Wars games. How long has it been since LucasArts has made a game that's not...Star Wars? 

No more self-proclaimed WoW-Killer MMOs that ultimately fall flat on their faces with bad testing and launches. (Vanguard, anyone?)

No more puzzle games we played back when they were mini-games in some random educational game. 

No more Dating sims from Japan or Korea. 

No more "Casual games" that are essentially the two above.

No more Sim-whatever games. (This means you too Spore...You are just Sim Earth with more emphasis on making your own creature.)

No more Music games. 


How about a spy game where you are ACTUALLY a spy and have to put together pieces of information to form a complex conspiracy theory instaed of shooting everything that moves? 
How about a game where you are a computer hacker and have to hack into databases to expose cases of corruption?
How about a fencing game for the Wii?
How about an Xbox 360 game that's NOT A bloody FPS? how about an RPG that's NOT going to get ported over to the Playstation3 eventually? 
How about a music game where you have to actually RUN a band instead of just playing the music?
How about a first-person game that's NOT an FPS or doesn't eventually devolve into one? (actually that's Myst isn't it?)




> Final smashes are the worst thing nintendo ever came up with
> WOW A PRETTY ONE HIT KILL ATTACK THATS SO FAIR



Have you even *played* brawl? Peach's final smash doesn't one-hit KO. It's fully possible to just avoid Wario.

Besides...Capcom and SNK have been doing them since like, ever. Heck, Square-Enix and Namco were even doing those.



> Metroid Prime can never count as an FPS. It's a First-Person game that is a shooter, but doesn't really emphasize the kinds of things that most FPS games do, and that is the kind of action you see in those types of games. Metroid Prime is more about the exploration of the environments and experiencing that feeling of isolation (which you don't really get in MP3, but it was still awesome). It's unfair, in my opinion, to call Metroid Prime a crappy FPS (I know you didn't, but a lot of people do), because that's not really what it's trying to do. People can argue that point, sure, but I just don't see Metroid Prime as having been intended to be the standard kind of FPS. Heaven forbid somebody try something different in that genre XD



Exactly. That's part of why Metroid Prime is still much better than FPSes out there. (Other than the fact that, you know, you can AIM.) Metroid Prime gives you the feeling of isolation...but how is that "crappy" when System Shock 2 does it and it's "Brilliant"? I seem to be the only one who enjoyed Bioshock and System Shock 2. If you're gonna rip off ANY Fps out there, at least rip off a GOOD FPS that's already making visible effort to be different than everything else in a genre full of Halo wannabes.


----------



## Dyluck (Apr 15, 2008)

WOLFIE DA FOX said:
			
		

> dumb STICKERS!!!!



Shut up, stickers are fucking _awesome_.

Final smashes are pretty lame though, I don't play with them on.



			
				Digitalpotato said:
			
		

> Besides...Capcom and SNK have been doing them since like, ever. Heck, Square-Enix and Namco were even doing those.



lol wat

Not even KoF's Max 2 desperation moves were as overpowered as some final smashes are, and that's the only sort of attack I can think of that you could possibly be referring to.


----------



## AlexX (Apr 15, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:
			
		

> Final smashes are pretty lame though, I don't play with them on.


I personally find them to add a whole new dimention to the game. Much like the Dragoon pieces, the fight suddenly shifts when one appears, and even if you don't get it, no final smash is impossible to avoid dying from assuming you keep your head.

As the saying goes, it takes skill to use items, and more skill to avoid them.


----------



## Dyluck (Apr 15, 2008)

AlexX said:
			
		

> no final smash is impossible to avoid dying from assuming you keep your head.



They're still annoying as fuck.


----------



## AlexX (Apr 15, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:
			
		

> They're still annoying as fuck.


Not really, or at least they never have been for me. Most of them only strike parallel from where the character is, so just stay above or below. Ones with close range like Ike or Meta-Knight are especially easy to avoid, while one's like Pit's you just need to keep moving and know where to sidestep by keeping an eye on where things are coming at you. Not too hard as long as you stay calm and keep in mind the focus at that point is just to survive. If you're in a multiplayer match, it should be even easier since you can usually make another enemy the target.


----------



## Dyluck (Apr 15, 2008)

Point was more that I don't want to have to interrupt my match to dodge some silly "damage across the whole screen" or "instant death if this touches you" attack than it was OH GAWD I'M FUCKED NOW.


----------



## AlexX (Apr 15, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:
			
		

> Point was more that I don't want to have to interrupt my match to dodge some silly "damage across the whole screen" or "instant death if this touches you" attack than it was OH GAWD I'M FUCKED NOW.


Still, that's an easy fix: beat your opponents to the ball. Have them attack it once or twice before hitting it, yourself.


----------



## Dyluck (Apr 15, 2008)

Easier fix: turn them off! :mrgreen:


----------



## Af-Mas (Apr 15, 2008)

The only Final Smash I have a hard time getting around is Sonic's x.x


----------



## Dyluck (Apr 16, 2008)

Af-Mas said:
			
		

> The only Final Smash I have a hard time getting around is Sonic's x.x



Hold the block button and dodge repeatedly. If you're good, you can try actually timing your dodges!


----------



## AlexX (Apr 16, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:
			
		

> Easier fix: turn them off! :mrgreen:


Because the answer for dealing with something you can't handle is to just get rid of it. Don't bother trying to get better or anything... =P


----------



## sgolem (Apr 16, 2008)

I'm hoping for more creative risks with the WiiWare releases.  Besides that, Disaster: Day of Crisis and da Blob are among a few new IPs coming to the platform that look very interesting.  As a big Nintendo fan, I'm hoping Myamoto has something up his sleeve too.  I've given up on Nintendo matching its competitors when it comes to internet though.  Without a hard drive, they can't even touch what the others have going for them.  They don't seem to even care about that either, which is disappointing.

I love Brawl to death, but I must say that, I consider, for example, Luigi to be a clone of Mario.  A few tweaks doesn't mean a new character.  It'll take completely new moves and play style for me to say so.  It's like what Rilvor said.  Mr. Game and Watch and Olimar are completely different, Fox and Falco aren't.  Perhaps it's all about perception.  In the end though, clones don't bother me.  It's an amazing game, and a handful of similar characters aren't going to change that.


----------



## Dyluck (Apr 16, 2008)

AlexX said:
			
		

> Because the answer for dealing with something you can't handle is to just get rid of it. Don't bother trying to get better or anything... =P



Well, yeah, duh.

PS: Anyone who thinks Luigi plays the same as Mario probably also thinks that crackers are the same as cookies because they're both round and bread-like.


----------



## AlexX (Apr 16, 2008)

sgolem said:
			
		

> I love Brawl to death, but I must say that, I consider, for example, Luigi to be a clone of Mario.  A few tweaks doesn't mean a new character.  It'll take completely new moves and play style for me to say so.  It's like what Rilvor said.  Mr. Game and Watch and Olimar are completely different, Fox and Falco aren't.  Perhaps it's all about perception.  In the end though, clones don't bother me.  It's an amazing game, and a handful of similar characters aren't going to change that.


But the problem is that Luigi and Falco DO require completely different playstyles to use them effectively. For example, I'm kinda okay with Fox, but Falco and Wolf I am totally terrible with. Likewise, I can use Link just fine, but Toon Link I just can't use too effectively...


----------



## Stratelier (Apr 16, 2008)

Reminds me of how in Melee I was did pretty fair with Roy, but horrible with Marth.

IMO, Dragoon parts are more annoying than Final Smashes because the Dragoon is an easy, instant KO.  When one part shows up in a match, you can bet the next items are going to be the other two.


----------



## Lanceleoghauni (Apr 16, 2008)

Bowtoid_Obelisk said:
			
		

> They did and Pikmin flopped and then Pikmin 2 flopped.
> They made Chibi Robo and that flopped.
> They had their 2nd party development studio make Cubivore, that flopped.
> Capcom made Zack and Wiki and despite acclaim, that flopped.
> ...



I agree, And though I have not played okami (or Psychonauts, another sadly ignored beauty) I desperately want them.


----------



## ShÃ nwÃ ng (Apr 16, 2008)

sgolem said:
			
		

> I'm hoping for more creative risks with the WiiWare releases.  Besides that, Disaster: Day of Crisis and da Blob are among a few new IPs coming to the platform that look very interesting.  As a big Nintendo fan, I'm hoping Myamoto has something up his sleeve too.  I've given up on Nintendo matching its competitors when it comes to internet though.  Without a hard drive, they can't even touch what the others have going for them.  They don't seem to even care about that either, which is disappointing.



In an interview, I can't remember which one Reggie addressed the issue of the lack of hard drive for the Wii. It basically boiled down to the fact that a hard drive would have placed the Wii at a pricing point that would have been unprofitable for the system. My friend and I, however, blame Sandisk. It's not like Nintendo couldn't add external drive support to the system. It must be something that's keeping Nintendo from offering that feature. We blame those damn flash memory cards. They're the only official Nintendo supplier for external memory and the only way you can transfer information. Which tells me that Nintendo and San disk probably have some deal going and we won't get an external drive until after that contract runs out.

And about Miyamoto. The man's old. I wouldn't expect much from him anymore. If anything Shiggy's designing games for the audience his age, ie Wiifit.


----------



## Wait Wait (Apr 16, 2008)

Anyone good at brawl knows that there are no clones in the game.

Every character has a unique fighting style, which is what matters, not that all the B moves are similar (maybe if you stopped leaning on the B button you'd win more?).


----------



## Bokracroc (Apr 16, 2008)

Bowtoid_Obelisk said:
			
		

> They made Chibi Robo and that flopped.
> Did you buy Advance Wars: Days of Ruin?


If there wasn't a gap of 2+ months of getting the games released here I would of.
No advertising.



			
				Bowtoid_Obelisk said:
			
		

> Capcom made Zack and Wiki and despite acclaim, that flopped.


Four months.
Next to no advertising.



			
				Bowtoid_Obelisk said:
			
		

> How about No More Heroes (even though that's not Nintendo)?


2 months wait.
No advertising.



			
				Bowtoid_Obelisk said:
			
		

> Have you bought Okami (Capcom and the now deceased clover), will you buy Okami? I doubt you have or will.


Wii? No release date yet.
No advertising.



			
				Bowtoid_Obelisk said:
			
		

> I'll bet you haven't purchased Elebits (Konami) either have you?


5 months (Early May)


Hmm....
Noticing a trend here? They shove their own games in our face but what about 3rd party games? No advertising and a stupidly long wait.
Most sales comes from the Casual market, but if the Casual market doesn't know about it they won't buy it, nor will most if they have to wait a long time for it when there's other games about.

Pro tip: Stop fucking us over on release dates and show off some games that aren't yours. Maybe then some people may be aware that they exist and actually buy them.

Fucking retards, that's why I have a R4 for my DS.


----------



## Wait Wait (Apr 16, 2008)

Man, Days of Ruin was awesome.


----------



## Digitalpotato (Apr 16, 2008)

There should be more of an industry for voice acting. Voice actors are generally known more as the characters they play than the actual people. 

...despite the fact that people out here seem to have such high standards for voice acting. I actually find many English voicework BETTER than Japanese voicework because there's actually more variety with the voices. 

With Japan, I hear:


1) deep-voiced-male who sounds like he talks quickly and has little emotion. See: Lezard Valeth's japanese voice. (Sounds like they used a text to speech voice.)
2) Quirky voice that's not deep, sometimes used as a comic relief character or a creepy character. 
3) The higher-pitched male who is usually screaming. See: Lloyd's japanese voice
4) The younger male who ACTUALLY voices a younger male character.

1) High-pitched voices that are actually kinda cute. 
2) High-pitched voices that are best described as "Ear Rape" and drive dogs insane. 
3) lower-pitched (Than the above 2) voices that are usually used to make a female villain seem even more evil, and it works. If not, they actually sound like they could be a real person without having inhaled lots of helium
4) A variation of #3, except they're voicing a younger male character. 

And Japan has more of an industry for voicework, and people recognize the voice actors themselves (in addition to the roles the play, like how Robin Williams is recognised) whereas out here, if you asked someone who Cam Clark is, you'll probably get a blank stare until you mention Kratos Aurion, Leonardo, or Ka-Nay-Dah.


----------



## Stratelier (Apr 16, 2008)

Bokracroc said:
			
		

> [Okami] Wii? No release date yet.
> No advertising.


Release date = yesterday
Advertising = Yes, there was

But if you're going to complain about Okami getting ported to the Wii, you can't blame Nintendo, Capcom, or Clover.  Go blame the damn consumers who DIDN'T play it when it was released for PS2.


----------



## AlexX (Apr 16, 2008)

I honestly don't see the issue with porting a game to another system. Especially when it's a good game and not everyone had the system it was originally made for (I personally opted for a Gamecube over a PS2 since I could only afford one).


----------



## ShÃ nwÃ ng (Apr 16, 2008)

Bokracroc said:
			
		

> Bowtoid_Obelisk said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh I understand the trend, but I would think there are more than ten thousand hardcore players with the capability to purchase many games out there that follow which games are coming out for the system. But aren't you in Australia? The U.S. had advertising, even if minimal for all of those games (except for Zack and Wiki it looks like). And looking up advertising in other regions, each game received a fair share of advertising too.


----------



## Digitalpotato (Apr 16, 2008)

AlexX said:
			
		

> I honestly don't see the issue with porting a game to another system. Especially when it's a good game and not everyone had the system it was originally made for (I personally opted for a Gamecube over a PS2 since I could only afford one).




System exclusives were what made you WANT the system in the first place, wasn't it? 

Hey look! I can get Grand Theft Auto: Liberty City stories! I think I want a PSP Now..
...oh wait htey just put it on the PS2. No need to pay for a PSP then.

What's this? If I get an Xbox, then I sould get Halo, Soul Calibur 2, KOTOR, KOTOR 2, Fable, Morrowind....
...I have a PC, why don't I just get them for my PC and save myself the money of hooking an Xbox up? The only reason I'd get Halo 2: Thumb-Rape edition over the PC version is because you have to get VISTA, and be unable to play anything but that when everything crashes. That's why I never got an Xbox, because a lot of its must-have games I could get on other consoles or my PC. The 360, however, is a different story.

And what if they decide to favor another system over another? I'll bring up Eternal Sonata again. In a move that simply says, "Fuck you 360 players", Eternal Sonata's being ported to the Playstation3 with a costume system. But wait what's this? They're adding more playable characters that had an importance to the story? If that doesn't say "Fuck you 360 players" like it not remaining exclusive in the first place, I don't know what does, other than them making it for the Wii or PC with even MORE elements added other than just stuff like costumes.

And dare I mention Tales of Symphonia for the PS2?


----------



## AlexX (Apr 16, 2008)

Digitalpotato said:
			
		

> System exclusives were what made you WANT the system in the first place, wasn't it?


The first-party games were. Games that weren't exclusive were still a lovely addition to the library on top of that.

I admit I didn't like not being able to play games like Psychonauts, Okami, and Persona 3, but I simply didn't have the cash to get another system, even if it did have a decent amount of games I wanted. It's why I'm glad that at least one of them is coming to a system I actually have, now.



> And dare I mention Tales of Symphonia for the PS2?


I don't mind that too much compared to the fact they decided to keep Tales of the Abyss and the Tales of Destiny remake on the PS2 exclusively for some strange reason... Especially since ToS sold incredibly well on the Gamecube since there was so little competition in the realm of "good RPGs" in the system's library...

I'll admit I'm not sure why they felt it necissary to add all those extras, but it's not like they reshaped the story or anything... There's a difference between porting a game and practically remaking it, and I'll fully admit that what you mentioned about Eternal Sonata was indeed not fair. It makes me glad ToS didn't suffer from such an extreme change to the story and gameplay.


----------



## Kirbizard (Apr 16, 2008)

Stratadrake said:
			
		

> Bokracroc said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*awaits EU date and advertising*


----------



## CombatRaccoon (Apr 16, 2008)

Bowtoid_Obelisk said:
			
		

> They did and Pikmin flopped and then Pikmin 2 flopped.
> They made Chibi Robo and that flopped.
> They had their 2nd party development studio make Cubivore, that flopped.
> Capcom made Zack and Wiki and despite acclaim, that flopped.
> ...



Woah, woooaaah! 
Chill out! 

First of all, I am a hardcore nintendo fan, always have been, always will be. 
The reason that I'm not bitching about kingdom hearts or final fantasy is because I don't give two shits about those game series, and as long as i stay far, far away from them, why the hell would I complain? Honestly. That's like a person who has always driven motorcycles complaining about the bad handling on hummers. 
And sure, people do it. But it's really stupid. If it doesn't bother you, then don't complain about it. 

and secondly, your naming all these games that I have played or own. 
I've beaten okami at least six times and I've unlocked EVERYTHING! Even those goddamn alternate costumes. 
So don't judge people before you know them. 
That's called ignorance, and it's also really stupid. 
Ignorant people are the people that "troll" the furry fanfom because they do not know enough about us. Therefore they fear and even hate us, all in poor judgement. 
You are doing the exact same thing, in a different context. 

Don't tell people what they have or have not done. 


Ok lastly, in response to what you consider to be valid complaints to nintendo. 

Ok first off, mario's voice is fine. 
What, do you think this is a fucking novel or something? No. Good games don't need dialouge. 
They're video games. There is absolutely nothing wrong with the simple fun we get from these games. They don't need to be filled to the brink with sounds or voices or music.
For instance, the text based dialogue in twilight princess was fine. 
And in mario, the story is conveyed through actions moreso than dialogue. This is perfect for the age group that nintendo targets with its games. 
If you can't read some text then maybe you should get a tutor, I don't know. but whatever your reading level may be, I doubt that nintendo will change their wonderful grunting and one-wording anytime soon.

And another thing. you seriously have an issue with nintendo plotlines?
First off, I can see a small problem with mario galaxy. But whatever. Who the hell plays mario games for the plot? 

You thought that "sexy sexy midna" was the only one in twilight princess who had depth? Did you not understand the children of link's home village, and that one kid (sorry too lazy to look any names up) who got all inspired and shit by link's bravery? I mean, c'mon. and that midget dude who ran that trippy store? with that trippy music? That was pimp!

Not to mention Zant, who was a gorgeous physcopath. I mean, he was definately one of the best zelda villians I've ever seen. And sure, midna was cool, but she was just an extended version of "HEY! LISTEN!" to me. I mean, I just wanted to be a wolf. Why did I have to have this ugly ginger on my back all the time?
And what about gannon?! You found NO depth in him at all? The final battle with him was one of the most expressive zelda battles ever!


...uggggh. 

Well I love nintendo but I want new surprises... kinda like animal crossing and pikmin except NEW! I don't care if pikmin flopped it was a fabulous game.


----------



## spree (Apr 16, 2008)

As much as I'm savoring to play brawl. The original SSB for the 64 is the best ever. Because its the only game you can actually SMASH in. It was gimped in melee and became the smash attack. Oooh noes so it doesn't have a large selection of characters or fancy graphics. Best games I ever played usually don't. 

The greatest games already have been made anyways. Everyone else is mimic or copying them directly.

... I had high expectations on dinosaur planet. Until Rare dropped it and it was salvaged as Star fox adventures. It blows chunks...


----------



## Rilvor (Apr 16, 2008)

I must be one of the rare few that actually liked Starfox Adventures =x


----------



## Dyluck (Apr 16, 2008)

I liked it as well. Considering that it plays pretty much _exactly_ like any Legend of Zelda game, I don't understand why more people didn't enjoy it.

Strangely enough, I don't even like Zelda games!


----------



## Rilvor (Apr 16, 2008)

YOOOOOOOOUUUU PAY THHIIS MUUUUUUUUUUUUCH?


----------



## Vore Writer (Apr 16, 2008)

Rilvor said:
			
		

> I must be one of the rare few that actually liked Starfox Adventures =x



I enjoyed it. I think it has better replay value then Assault. Plus the graphics are simply amazing.


----------



## Dyluck (Apr 16, 2008)

Rilvor said:
			
		

> YOOOOOOOOUUUU PAY THHIIS MUUUUUUUUUUUUCH?



HOW ABOUT A LITTLE GAME?


----------



## Rilvor (Apr 16, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:
			
		

> Rilvor said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



NOPE THATS TOO LAOW!


----------



## Dyluck (Apr 16, 2008)

Rilvor said:
			
		

> David M. Awesome said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



OK, I'LL SELL IT TAO YAOU


----------



## Digitalpotato (Apr 17, 2008)

NO NO YOU DON'T HAVE ENOUGH SCAAARAABS.



			
				Rilvor said:
			
		

> I must be one of the rare few that actually liked Starfox Adventures =x




I thought I was the only one other than a girl two years younger than me who liked that game. Most of the complaints were "OMG THEY CHANGED IT!". Whereas I was actually enjoying everything except Slippy's Ear Rape voice and Prince Tricky's existence. 


And that evil gypsy shopkeeper...SHE SHOULDA BEEN THE VILLAIN OF STAR FOX COMMAND! Seriously she's the creepiest character ever seen in a Nintendo game, and she has to compete with some of those disturbing character sprites in Mother 3.


----------



## Rilvor (Apr 17, 2008)

Digitalpotato said:
			
		

> Rilvor said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I took great pleasure in beating Tricky with the staff for a good half hour.


----------



## sgolem (Apr 17, 2008)

I actually liked Starfox Adventures too.  Something about the mood of it seems to just work for me.  I hated the battle system though.  While it was similar to Zelda, Zelda doesn't require luck to hit a shielded enemy. >.<

Ending was a total copout too.  It's too bad they didn't have the time to finish it right.


----------



## AlexX (Apr 17, 2008)

Digitalpotato said:
			
		

> I thought I was the only one other than a girl two years younger than me who liked that game. Most of the complaints were "OMG THEY CHANGED IT!". Whereas I was actually enjoying everything except Slippy's Ear Rape voice and Prince Tricky's existence.


I would agree. It wasn't a bad game at all, the only problem was that people wanted a traditional Starfox game, and when they didn't get that they got ANGRY NERD RAGE. Ending felt completely out-of-place, but at least it's not the worst plot twist I've seen, and up until then it made perfect sense.

I've seen a lot of people it would have been better to just stay as Dinosaur Planet like intended, but I actually disagree. As stated earlier in this topic, stuff not from the main franchise tends to get overlooked, and had it ended up as just another Banjo-Kazooie type of game, it wouldn't have been anything notable for the N64's library.


> And that evil gypsy shopkeeper...SHE SHOULDA BEEN THE VILLAIN OF STAR FOX COMMAND! Seriously she's the creepiest character ever seen in a Nintendo game, and she has to compete with some of those disturbing character sprites in Mother 3.


I don't know, there's a good amount of creepy characters in Phoenix Wright... And of course, then there's Aimee...


----------



## Dyluck (Apr 17, 2008)

Digitalpotato said:
			
		

> And that evil gypsy shopkeeper...SHE SHOULDA BEEN THE VILLAIN OF STAR FOX COMMAND!



Quite frankly, I'm not convinced that thing was female.



			
				sgolem said:
			
		

> Ending was a total copout too.  It's too bad they didn't have the time to finish it right.



I wanted to fight General Scales so bad I had an aneurysm when I never got the chance. That battle could have been so fucking epic if Scales had absorbed all the Krozoa spirits or some shit, but they ruined it. :cry: Andross, go back to bed.


----------



## AuroraBorealis (Apr 17, 2008)

I dont care if nintendo keeps expanind on the mario / metroid franchise as long as they are good..... I mean mario galaxy and metroid prime are excellent games. Brawl is good as well, and im sure mario kart wii will be as well.

There defenitly needs to be some more shooter games for the wii though. Call of duty and red steel kinda sucked.

And star fox adventures wasnt that bad, it was just wayyy to easy. I dont think i died once.


----------



## ShÃ nwÃ ng (Apr 17, 2008)

CombatRaccoon said:
			
		

> Woah, woooaaah!
> Chill out!
> 
> First of all, I am a hardcore nintendo fan, always have been, always will be.
> ...



Ho ho, starting out calling me ignorant then you turn around and pull the exact same bullshit you called me out on. Guess you're the furry troll too, like that means anything to me. I wasn't telling people (you) what they (you) have and haven't done. You read it wrong. Allow me to enlighten you:
The original questions/statements were posed as examples where Nintendo or a direct subsidiary of theirs or a third party has made "different" titles but have all been largely unsuccessful for them and why Nintendo would feel that trying out new games is a risk they're not willing to take. Of course, the last few questions were mere inquisition, to get you to thinking if whether or not you're guilty of allowing decent (and possibly great later on game series) of flopping. Of course, being the bright minded individual you are you responded but with somehow mixing the proceeding rant toward the general audience as if it were directed to you. Looks like you need to chill out bub.

Now let's continue. You took what I said about Nintendo and my criticism and failed to address what I was getting at. I don't require a fucking novel. That's not the point. Fact of the matter is, Nintendo is sitting on a throne of money. Better yet, we can assume the walls of Nintendo headquarters is made 100% from Japanese yen mixed with Mortar. How the hell is it that Mario Galaxy, gorgeous as it is and fun as it is, would have a fan fiction for a fucking plot. All the key elements of a fan fiction are there: some stupid princess that a fan girl decided to transpose herself in as, peach gets captured and bowser hurt the fan girl in some way, now it's up to the fangirl and Mario to rescue peach. Grant it, the levels are far better than what any fanfic could come up with but when beating the game involves how the universe was formed it's time to put a fucking foot down. I'm not asking for a text adventure, you ninny, I'm saying Nintendo can damn well afford the money to fork over to have their game designers and any writers they could hire make something really worth remembering. 

And no, I don't think the same thing about Twilit Princess. Things were fine, Zant was a badass, and the psycho thing could have worked had they played that out better. Showing in subtle ways how Gannon's evil twisted his mind and drove him into chaos. Did we get that? NOPE. We got Irish foreplay, a punch to the gut and it's right to sex. Zant for no explicable reason other than he wasn't royalty was crazy and not only that was a whiny mumbler. WOW. Brilliant writing there alright. And those kids weren't even as developed as Polonius in Hamlet but they served the exact same function, they're there to progress the plot. Nothing more. Except that one chick at the beginning, she was there to push the plot twice. Little of the relationship between her and Link was developed, which of course isn't saying much since none of the relationships besides Midna were really fleshed out. I mean honestly, it doesn't take much, a few subtle interjections here and there, a little more built here and there, but did we get that? Nope. Just, this am girl, Link know her for long time, save girl, the end of that story. So why does Midna have more depth YOU SAY? We watch her character change. At first she a dominating bitch, go here, do that, do this, I want that. But as the story progress her mood changes, bit by bit the vulnerability of the character is revealed to the player. She begins to connect the Twilit realm and her home. THERE IS SOMETHING THAT IS MADE WITH MIDNA. You can grasp for straws all you'd like, nobody else in that game had anything generated of that level to them. That's depth, that's what separates her as a (or closer to a)well made and balanced character compared to the rest of the cast. And no, the final battle with Gannon was glorious, but like old incarnation of Zelda, Gannon had no development. His return was like the Irish foreplay mentioned earlier. A punch to the gut and straight to sex, Gannon not here, Gannon here now, and then Gannon is around somewhere, then Gannon at the end. Gannon was always a badass, but unlike Wind Waker, there wasn't much to this Gannon. A glorious Gannon fight? Big deal, it's been done 4 times before. And yet you complain about not seeing anything new but you don't complain about seeing Gannon at the end of this Zelda? I'm begging to think you're a hypocrite.

SO LIKE I SAID, Nintendo has the money, the capability to fork up the money for writers that can integrate the game with a fan-fucking-tastic story. Which is what I was trying to get at but being an apologist, you couldn't see that.

Now onto voice acting. Again you take what I said and make an entirely off the wall assumption. NO I DON'T WANT A FUCKING NOVEL, that's why I want good voice acting. Your assertion doesn't make a great deal of sense. You assume that I want a novel, then proceed to say that a game doesn't need voice acting and that reading it would be fine. That would essentially be turning it into a novel. But moving on. 

I wouldn't be half as angry at the voicing in those games if it weren't for grunts and "Mario..." and "Go Mario..." that are a giant cock tease of voicing. It's unnecessary. Either make all the character silent, Mario grunting and expressive noises for the action are fine, or make them all speak like regular beings. That bullshit, one word voicing has to end. Again, this is an area of "Nintendo has the money, what the hell?" I understand there are costs, English, Japanese, French, Spanish are are all going to require a great deal of time, money, and effort. But then, we have subtitles for Spanish and French. And still "Nintendo has the money" and they should damn well spend it on their house developed titles which should include voicing. It's an area of aesthetics, yes, but the experience could be greater if they just went a few extra steps.

But you went from calling the Big N a constant disappointment then proceeded to defend two recent titles that you claim weren't disappointing, that means you're contradicting yourself. How can Nintendo be a constant disappointment if Mario Galaxy wasn't disappointing? This is making my mind explode. Literally.

Seriously, you could have just said, Nintendo could really do something exciting and really show developers what the Wiimote can be used for. Nope. The Big N is a constant disappointment because it's all about me and when I'm not praising a game they took three-four years to develop I'm bored and that makes me disappointed with them.

Go ahead, respond. But keep in mind, they created the Wii to do precisely what you called them disappointing for. And have and still do create new game engines which are over looked, but as I mentioned earlier, that's not what this topic is about. Also keep in mind, the line separating a great game from a just ok/good game are aesthetics. Honestly, would Portal have been that great of an experience without the awesome writing? I submit not. That's an instance where a cheap 2 hour puzzle game was somehow transformed into something much much more with great writing and spot on voicing. Great writing set the mood, it created a whole damn character from one sided dialogs and made people fall in love with a stupid cube. A CUBE! Nintendo has the resources to do just that. Transform their plots from something so basic, to something that much more grand AND STILL BE ATTRACTIVE TO ALL AUDIENCES.

Also about Star Fox Adventures:
I enjoyed the game up until halfway through. When all of the puzzles and temples repeated. I also felt Dragon Rock and the Wall City weren't all that fun either, they lacked a certain something.


----------



## Zenny (Apr 17, 2008)

Rilvor said:
			
		

> I must be one of the rare few that actually liked Starfox Adventures =x




I liked it too, I think people don't like it because it resembled the TLoZ series... u_u


----------



## WOLFIE DA FOX (Apr 17, 2008)

I loved Starfox Adventures I beat it two times but i hate the test of fear man that sucked


----------



## Dyluck (Apr 17, 2008)

Zenny said:
			
		

> I liked it too, I think people don't like it because it resembled the TLoZ series... u_u



No, people didn't like it because it didn't resemble the _Starfox_ series. :roll:



			
				WOLFIE DA FOX said:
			
		

> I loved Starfox Adventures I beat it two times but i hate the test of fear man that sucked



That was the easiest test ever. And also the most bad ass. 8)


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Apr 17, 2008)

What about PS3 and 360? Not exactly a lot of great games coming out for them. Nothing that makes me want to run out and plunk down $350-$600 plus $60 per game.


----------



## Vore Writer (Apr 17, 2008)

TyVulpine said:
			
		

> What about PS3 and 360? Not exactly a lot of great games coming out for them. Nothing that makes me want to run out and plunk down $350-$600 plus $60 per game.



And don't forget one of them might end up crapping out on you.


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Apr 17, 2008)

Vore Writer said:
			
		

> TyVulpine said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Another reason I'm reluctant to buy an Xbox 360.


----------



## Lanceleoghauni (Apr 18, 2008)

Rilvor said:
			
		

> I must be one of the rare few that actually liked Starfox Adventures =x



I thought SF adventures a bit too difficult in some places. other then that I thought it was great!


----------



## Lanceleoghauni (Apr 18, 2008)

I also love how we completely ignored the massive post by bowtoid and carried on about SF adventures XD


----------



## Wait Wait (Apr 18, 2008)

well his post was a behemoth, no way am i reading it


----------



## Ishnuvalok (Apr 18, 2008)

Ninentdo's fanbase are rabid fans, as soon as they see "Mario" "Zelda" or "Metroid" they go crazy. But then again the latest mario,zelda and metroid games have been fantastic (haven't played metroid prime corruption, but I loved metroid prime). This is one of the reasons that Nintendo are so succesfull, that they have a gigantic fanbase. 

But you guys are right, we need another Star Fox, Kirby hell mabey even a new F-zero or mabey even a new EarthBound.


----------



## Hybrid Project Alpha (Apr 18, 2008)

You know what we need? Another Baten Kaitos. Those games were amazing


----------



## ShÃ nwÃ ng (Apr 18, 2008)

Baten Kaitos was flawed and generic.


----------



## RedVein (Apr 18, 2008)

Vore Writer said:
			
		

> It would be nice to see them come up with some new characters, but I doubt that'll happen anytime soon.



well their are some games out there with originol characters, all you have to do is look for them. 
Dewys Adventure is a good one, and so is the Elite Beat Agenst on the Ds, there are alot of games out there, all yo have to do is go look and find them. 
A good place to go out and look for good games is Game Stop. They have unheard titles there that are pretty win, and some of the characters in those games are pretty cool, like Izuna from Izuna: Legend of the unenployed ninja. 
just look and you will find them there. 
and Mario is a kick ass character stop hating on him, without him we would not be living in the age of games the we live in today.


----------



## AlexX (Apr 18, 2008)

Ishnuvalok said:
			
		

> This is one of the reasons that Nintendo are so succesfull, that they have a gigantic fanbase.


And if their games weren't fun, they wouldn't have a fanbase.



> But you guys are right, we need another *good* Star Fox, Kirby hell mabey even a new F-zero or mabey even a new EarthBound *that isn't Japan-only*.


Corrections in bold.


----------



## ShÃ nwÃ ng (Apr 18, 2008)

CombatRaccoon said:
			
		

> Ok, obelisk, I don't have the time to read over that entire response. I honestly don't care.
> 
> But why are you acting so hostile in an online debate over nintendo?
> Seriously. Who stuck a pole up your ass, huh?
> ...



The problem is you. This topic was never about Nintendo, it was about you. Had you half a mind and actually read the post you'd have figured that out by now but I'll gladly take your giving up because you had nothing intelligent to say to begin with.


----------



## Dayken (Apr 20, 2008)

Wow, when did FA's gamer forum become GameFAQs 2? Some of you people are taking this stuff way too seriously. =/


----------



## AlexX (Apr 20, 2008)

Dayken said:
			
		

> Wow, when did FA's gamer forum become GameFAQs 2? Some of you people are taking this stuff way too seriously. =/


Interesting point you bring up. Let's see here...

-Making the same arguments we've seen 346230 times before
-People making "wall 'o text" posts that one or two people reply to in full and the rest completely ignore
-Effortlessly shifting topic from game to game
-ANGRY NERD RAGE

...Well, I'll be!


----------



## IceDragonVisy (Apr 20, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:
			
		

> I liked it as well. Considering that it plays pretty much _exactly_ like any Legend of Zelda game, I don't understand why more people didn't enjoy it.
> 
> Strangely enough, I don't even like Zelda games!


You only liked it because it had hot, furred vixen boobies. Admit it.

...naw, but seriously, I liked it as well. I have a thing for the LoZ-style gameplay, and once I saw that the game played like Legend of Zelda I was hooked.


----------



## ShÃ nwÃ ng (Apr 20, 2008)

AlexX said:
			
		

> Dayken said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I RAGE'D.


----------



## sgolem (Apr 20, 2008)

I don't recall there being any fanboy stories yet.  Until then, we're civilized.


----------



## Digitalpotato (Apr 21, 2008)

Dayken said:
			
		

> Wow, when did FA's gamer forum become GameFAQs 2? Some of you people are taking this stuff way too seriously. =/



Seeing as there's no one flaming you for making a grammatical error, reciting their sick demented fantasies about one RPG character while trashing their love interest, unintelligible babbling, people taking a score of 8.5 from gamespot like a boot to the head or asking whether or not it's possible for it to unlock a hidden sprite of a Nude Agrais, we're good.




			
				Zenny said:
			
		

> Rilvor said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wrong, people didn't like it because it wasn't like the other two Star Fox Games, there was not enough galaxy shooting action and too much on-foot action. People even trashed On-foot action in Assault. 

You know even if it were an independent game not part of any franchise it still would have been a rather satisfying game you know - Well for starters you just gotta get rid of Prince Tricky, or at least give us an ending where he dies a horrible bloody death that can be even bloodier and more violent based upon how much you hated him but nah - No company will give the player a reward that satisfying...although it'd have made up for everything wrong with any Sonic game, Final Fantasy X, and would make MArio and Luigi a much more rewardable exerpeince. (HIs name is Prince Peasely...)


----------



## Foxstar (Apr 21, 2008)

Kotaku needs Eevee, Alexx and Bowtoid. The rest of you idiots can stay right here, kthx.


----------



## Eevee (Apr 21, 2008)

Why thank you


----------



## WOLFIE DA FOX (Apr 21, 2008)

MY WALL OF TEXT ON BRAWL DIED IN VAIN WHY???
oh well on to moar serious matters and hey what game are we talking about?


----------



## CombatRaccoon (Apr 22, 2008)

Obelisk, don't have a temper tantrum over what someone says on the internet, mmkay?
Just go have a smoke or something.


----------



## WOLFIE DA FOX (Apr 23, 2008)

can we start this tread all over agin :/
and less fanboism and more actual constructive
critism at nintendo


----------



## Dyluck (Apr 23, 2008)

HEY GUYS



I THINK NINTENDO IS GREAT



WHAT'S THIS THREAD ABOUT AGAIN?


----------



## AlexX (Apr 23, 2008)

WOLFIE DA FOX said:
			
		

> can we start this tread all over agin :/
> and less fanboism and more actual constructive
> critism at nintendo


Just because one defends Nintendo does not make them a fanboy.

And even if there was Nintendo fanboyism, the repetative (and often stupid) arguments seen in this thread used against Nintendo aren't any better.


----------



## ShÃ nwÃ ng (Apr 23, 2008)

AlexX said:
			
		

> WOLFIE DA FOX said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That's because you're a fanboy. uleueleueleuleueleuu!!!


----------



## AlexX (Apr 23, 2008)

Rest assured I am a furfag above all else. I know a good amount about complaining.


----------



## WOLFIE DA FOX (Apr 23, 2008)

so.............................................................. is nintendo ever gonna make any actual new series? and what are they gonna do after the shovelware system i mean the wii.


----------



## AlexX (Apr 23, 2008)

WOLFIE DA FOX said:
			
		

> so.............................................................. is nintendo ever gonna make any actual new series? and what are they gonna do after the shovelware system i mean the wii.


Nintendo has made a ton of new franchises, but as Eevee pointed out on like... page 1, people don't seem to care about them unless they're attached to a big name.


----------



## WOLFIE DA FOX (Apr 23, 2008)

links crossbow training what the heck
oh yeah their zelda game didn't sell to well, gotta
make up for lost profit


----------



## AlexX (Apr 23, 2008)

WOLFIE DA FOX said:
			
		

> links crossbow training what the heck
> oh yeah their zelda game didn't sell to well, gotta
> make up for lost profit


What are you talking about? Twilight Princess sold pretty well.

Link's Crossbow Training is really just a minigame of sorts to show you what the Wii Zapper can do.


----------



## WOLFIE DA FOX (Apr 23, 2008)

the wii is all about mini games XD
A 50 DOLLOR MINI GAME 0_0 WHUT?


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Apr 23, 2008)

WOLFIE DA FOX said:
			
		

> so.............................................................. is nintendo ever gonna make any actual new series? and what are they gonna do after the shovelware system i mean the wii.



Funny about how everyone bitches about Nintendo constantly "reusing" the same franchises, yet I never hear anyone complain the same thing about series like GTA, Call of Duty, Medal of Honor, Halo, Final Fantasy, etc. It's a typical double-standard.


----------



## AlexX (Apr 23, 2008)

WOLFIE DA FOX said:
			
		

> the wii is all about mini games XD


Wrong. While there's plenty of games like Wii Play and Warioware on it, there's also more typical games like Mario Galaxy, Twilight Princess, and of course, Brawl. Hardly enough to say that the Wii is "all about" the minigames.



> A 50 DOLLOR MINI GAME 0_0 WHUT?


Thanks for completly neglecting the fact the game comes with the Zapper. I think it also comes with a new controller as well, but I don't remember.

I was a tad off about Link's Crossbow training, though. It's less a single minigame and more like a set of minigames since you have all kinds of stuff from "hit the targets as you pass them" to direct FPS-style missions on it.


----------



## CombatRaccoon (Apr 23, 2008)

TyVulpine said:
			
		

> WOLFIE DA FOX said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well halo only has three main installments versus mario which has, like, a bazillion. 
And GTA is different each time, i mean look at the changes between gta 3 and san andreas.

As for FF, though, I have to say that the series ought to be flushed down the toilet 

and call o' dookie and medal of honor can join it.


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Apr 23, 2008)

CombatRaccoon said:
			
		

> TyVulpine said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Funny, look at the changes of Mario. The NES games, the SNES games, the N64, the GC, Wii...all different. Same with Zelda. But, again, it's the double-standard. Apparently GTA and FF can have all the games in the series they want, but heaven forbid Mario and Zelda should be able to.


----------



## Gar-Yulong (Apr 23, 2008)

CombatRaccoon said:
			
		

> Well halo only has three main installments versus mario which has, like, a bazillion.
> *And GTA is different each time, i mean look at the changes between gta 3 and san andreas.*
> 
> As for FF, though, I have to say that the series ought to be flushed down the toilet
> ...




Yeah making the main character black and allowing you to break into houses is a huge difference way to go brah you showed 'em.

This topic's title is pretentious. This topic is stupid. You should be ashamed of yourself for posting this tripe. I mean seriously. Post some actual criticism instead of LOLOLOLOLOL NINTENDO SUCKS GTA IS AWSUM.


----------



## Eevee (Apr 24, 2008)

can I just repost what I said on page 1 or 2 or whatever

over and over

because this is pretty dumb and the people bashing nintendo are kinda lol for being angry that a lot of games have the same word in the title somewhere


----------



## Digitalpotato (Apr 30, 2008)

CombatRaccoon said:


> Well halo only has three main installments versus mario which has, like, a bazillion.
> *And GTA is different each time, i mean look at the changes between gta 3 and san andreas.*
> 
> As for FF, though, I have to say that the series ought to be flushed down the toilet
> ...



I'm sorry, I can't read that with a straight face. Do you supose you can give us a list that shows how different they are from another? Like say...Specific franchises that add stuff like "Now you have an In-Game clock that actually has an impact on what kind of pokemon you are able to catch", "You have a different kind of bike." "You have another playable character where the only difference between him and this stock character is this stock character can stealth," "Alyx is with you this time", "You are parachuted onto a random place in a level"...You see where I am getting?

Whereas, Final Fantasy does stuff like add Junctioning, ATB, Final Fantasy 2's leveling up system where you benefit more from beating on yourself, Final Fantasy XII's auto-battler, and the abomination known as the Sphere Grid.




			
				Tyvulpine said:
			
		

> Funny about how everyone bitches about Nintendo constantly "reusing" the same franchises, yet I never hear anyone complain the same thing about series like GTA, Call of Duty, Medal of Honor, Halo, Final Fantasy, etc. It's a typical double-standard.



Yep. Yahtzee's even mentioned that it's alright for Nintendo do that, but no one else can...But at the same time, Nintendo's NOT allowed to do this but EA and Rockstar are. In fact I even see people trashing GENREs for it. It's alright for FPSes to do that but oh no J-RPGs? YOU'RE ALL THE SAME! Except for Final Fantasy. 




			
				AlexX said:
			
		

> Nintendo has made a ton of new franchises, but as Eevee pointed out on like... page 1, people don't seem to care about them unless they're attached to a big name.



Alright, for the 22nd time I agree with you and Eevee. Let's see...Trace Memory. Any of you guys hear of that? Trauma Centre, anyone? Oh, and didn't Nintendo make Lost in Blue?  

It's been mentioned before, and AlexX has even said it himself - They have other franchises. But what happens? Hype from a big one drowns it out - Remember what you said about Fire Emblem: Radiant Dawn anticipation getting negated by Mario Galaxy, AlexX?


----------



## Kimmerset (Apr 30, 2008)

After seeing Fire Emblem: Radiant Dawn actually being played, I don't think it's Mario Galaxy that drowned it out (though I've played neither game).

Though I -just- got through reading someone's blurb on Nintendo sales vs. everything else.  The main reason? God forbid that any other system let you play on the *same system*, using the *same game*, in the *same room*, using a *different style* of game play (I know games like Halo and the like allow simultaneous gameplay, but there are many that don't allow multiple players on the same system, namely on PS3 and 360).  Horrendous load times aren't a great thing to have, either.  Nintendo has a lot of admirable traits.  They have games that are fun for when you have more than your lonely self around, and some really simple games that are just fun to suck at when you're falling over your own feet drunk. 

It would also appear that you're not allowed to make more than two games of the same franchise if there isn't a designated number behind it. Final Fantasy 1-12, Call of Duty 1-4, etc.  Oh, it's also okay to have a character exactly like the one beforehand, so long as they have a different name and face.  

To the people that I've seen bitching about how Nintendo hasn't utilized the technology some guy has stumbled upon (I can't remember his name... used the Wii to show 3d targets or something) in their video games.  I don't know a whole lot about programming myself, but the question I have for them is:

Are you a(n):
Programmer? Not likely.
Game designer? Probably not.

You're some person who sits at your computer and plays video games.  It's a lot more difficult than you might think to program that crap into an actual video game. [/rant]

And Trauma Center was a sweet game (still have to beat it).

I kind of forget what original point I was trying to make here.  Hopefully this post made some sense.


----------



## Bokracroc (May 1, 2008)

Digitalpotato said:


> Yep. Yahtzee's even mentioned that it's alright for Nintendo do that, but no one else can...But at the same time, Nintendo's NOT allowed to do this but EA and Rockstar are.


EA aren't getting away with it though. It's the brand loyalists that buy them year after year after year.

Rockstar North have a winning formula. GTA is a very unique and new style of game. People only started to copy it after it hit 3D. They create a fun world you can come back to and tweak it each iteration. It's the same fun, but it's also new.
These are the guys created Lemmings too 



Digitalpotato said:


> In fact I even see people trashing GENREs for it. It's alright for FPSes to do that but oh no J-RPGs? YOU'RE ALL THE SAME! Except for Final Fantasy.


Clone FPS's work because they're simple-as-can-be action games. Point and shoot *Yeehaw!*
J-RPG's: Random battle, select, select, animation. 'Oh noes! Boss!' _'Haha, ur 2 weak lolz'_Grind, grind, grind, grind, grind, grind.

Plain and simple, FPS's are In Your Face action. It's faster and simpler than a J-RPG.



Digitalpotato said:


> Alright, for the 22nd time I agree with you and Eevee. Let's see...Trace Memory. Any of you guys hear of that? Trauma Centre, anyone? Oh, and didn't Nintendo make Lost in Blue?


Trace Memory isn't the greatest. I'd rather play be playing Monkey Island or Grim Fandango.
Trauma Centre is cool. However it could be a lot better.
LiB is by Konami. One was cool, reminds me of Survival Kids on the GBC (Well it is the same series).
Two, 'Hmm... I've played this before."
Three, 'Hmm... I think I've played this before, it's a little bit different but it feels extremely samey'


----------



## Digitalpotato (May 1, 2008)

^
Trace Memory's not the greatest since there were experienced PC Companies like Sierra or LucasArts who knew how to make them better before they axed the Adventure Game Genre intent on erasing Roberta Williams's works by overriding it with Doom wannabes, attempts to be Starcraft or Dune, "WoW-Killers", and casual games.

But that wasn't my point actually...My point was agreeing with Eevee, who said...



			
				Eevee said:
			
		

> because this is pretty dumb and the people bashing nintendo are kinda lol for being angry that a lot of games have the same word in the title somewhere



And my point was that Nintendo DOES create new things...Like Trace Memory, have they done THAT before? Or Trauma Centre?


----------



## WOLFIE DA FOX (May 1, 2008)

how come the wii only has like 7 good games I mean WTF?
The wii probly won't even get a decent library like gamecube LOL and only
1 virtual console game every week? fuck also WHERE IS MA BATTLE TOADS?
I DEMAND BATTLE TOADS NAO!!!!!!!!!


----------



## NornHound (May 1, 2008)

Agreed. Nintendo should start releasing games in other genres, never mind the story lines/plots. All it is that they're doing is just more party games and Mario and Mario-crossovers, party games, sport and oh, even more party games =P. The sequels and that don't bother me, it's still just another party-game title to add to the growing pile.

I want new RPGs. New characters, new story, new world(s),_ something_. 

As for Playstation.. they're only slightly better. Still loads of sport-based games, simulation games (fishing, hunting), a few party games... It's still hard to find an RPG that doesn't have one or two things that make the game tedious for first-play and/or replay value, IE: Magna Carta.


----------



## Dyluck (May 1, 2008)

WOLFIE DA FOX said:


> how come the wii only has like 7 good games I mean WTF?
> The wii probly won't even get a decent library like gamecube LOL and only
> 1 virtual console game every week? fuck also WHERE IS MA BATTLE TOADS?
> I DEMAND BATTLE TOADS NAO!!!!!!!!!



Why the hell would you even use the virtual console? Seriously, get an emulator or something. :roll:


----------



## Ty Vulpine (May 1, 2008)

Bokracroc said:


> EA aren't getting away with it though. It's the brand loyalists that buy them year after year after year.
> 
> Rockstar North have a winning formula. GTA is a very unique and new style of game. People only started to copy it after it hit 3D. They create a fun world you can come back to and tweak it each iteration. It's the same fun, but it's also new.
> These are the guys created Lemmings too



So does Mario, Zelda, Metroid, etc, and people whine and bitch, then allow GTA/Final Fantasy/Halo/Resident Evil/etc to do the exact same thing, and say nothing because those aren't Nintendo games. Nintendo apparently is forbidden to use it's traditional franchises, but Sony and Microsoft aren't.


----------



## Gar-Yulong (May 1, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> Why the hell would you even use the virtual console? Seriously, get an emulator or something. :roll:



Some people prefer to be legal in their exploits. Unlike basement-dwellers like yourself.


----------



## Ty Vulpine (May 1, 2008)

Gar-Yulong said:


> Some people prefer to be legal in their exploits. Unlike basement-dwellers like yourself.



I use the Virtual Console. I have:

Ice Hockey (fat men only! )
Super Mario Brothers 2
Super Mario Brothers 2: The Lost Levels
Super Mario Brothers 3
Super Mario World
Super Mario 64
Legend of Zelda
Zelda II: Adventure of Link
Legend of Zelda: A Link To The Past
Zelda: Ocarina of Time
Punch-Out!!
Contra III
Startropics
Gradius
Star Fox 64
Pokemon Snap


----------



## Summercat (May 1, 2008)

TyVulpine said:


> I use the Virtual Console. I have:
> 
> Ice Hockey (fat men only! )
> Super Mario Brothers 2
> ...



I don't think the comment was towards you =D


----------



## Nocturne (May 1, 2008)

I'm fairly disappointed in the wii... I would really just rather have a 360.  Which really sucks right about now cause I'm a GTA fan.


----------



## Ty Vulpine (May 1, 2008)

Summercat said:


> I don't think the comment was towards you =D



I know  I just wanted to list what VC games I have.


----------



## Dyluck (May 1, 2008)

Gar-Yulong said:


> Some people prefer to be legal in their exploits. Unlike basement-dwellers like yourself.



Says one faggot posting on a furry forum to another. :roll: Cram it up your cram hole and slide down it, buddy.


----------



## Zhyrersh the Sarcastic (May 2, 2008)

Gar-Yulong said:


> Some people prefer to be legal in their exploits. Unlike basement-dwellers like yourself.



QFfuckingT.

On another note, for some people like me and some others, they find it better to buy for classics and be able to play such on their Wii and hey, we can all at least say we have got them in the more... legal way... Emulation is more for weird Chinese Pirate roms, anyway, so...


----------



## L0Kl (May 2, 2008)

nintendo disapoints again they made a game called maraca hero...availible only for their system...its embarrassing as is but that made it worse


----------



## Dyluck (May 2, 2008)

Spoilers: I only have 3 ROMs for my emulator.
1: A translated version of Bahamut Lagoon, because it was never released in America.
2: EVO: Search for Eden, because I used to own a copy and it disappeared. 
3: SWAT Kats: The Radical Squadron, because it's not worth buying but I wanted to play it for the novelty. 
Otherwise, I own an original copy of pretty much every game that I've ever wanted to play. I also have an SNES Multi-Tap for playing Secret of Mana and a SuperScope for playing Yoshi's Safari and the Battle Clash games. So don't lecture me on buying classics in legal ways over using emulators, ok? :-*

Oh, and I have some arcade emulators, but it's not like you can buy those games... Although if you could, I probably would. :roll:


----------



## Dyluck (May 2, 2008)

L0Kl said:


> nintendo disapoints again they made a game called maraca hero...availible only for their system...its embarrassing as is but that made it worse



...What, really? Oh lawd.


----------



## WOLFIE DA FOX (May 2, 2008)

I played emulators before and well they suckass and their illegal hmmmmmmmmmmm.
I like to buy my games thank you very much but hey lets not get into the discussion of piracy >>
Nintendo needs to quit dicking around with party and shovel ware shit and make something new heck another decent platfomer or a Rpg would be nice wait HOW ABOUT GOLDEN SUN 3?
Nintendo already dosen't even know there target audiance is thats why we must use friendcodes to be safe cause everyone who buys nintedo apparently is a child "rolls eyes"
Damit nintendo who do you think mainly bought super smash brothers melee and brawl kids? yeah right


----------



## Dyluck (May 2, 2008)

WOLFIE DA FOX said:


> I played emulators before and well they suckass and their illegal hmmmmmmmmmmm.
> I like to buy my games thank you very much but hey lets not get into the discussion of piracy >>
> Nintendo needs to quit dicking around with party and shovel ware shit and make something new heck another decent platfomer or a Rpg would be nice wait HOW ABOUT GOLDEN SUN 3?
> Nintendo already dosen't even know there target audiance is thats why we must use friendcodes to be safe cause everyone who buys nintedo apparently is a child "rolls eyes"
> Damit nintendo who do you think mainly bought super smash brothers melee and brawl kids? yeah right



Golden Sun 3, fuck yeah. While they're at it, how about releasing Mother 3 in America? 

Also, everyone and their mother bought Super Smash Bros. Brawl, so they have to be ready to cater to _everyone_.


----------



## WOLFIE DA FOX (May 2, 2008)

STILL NO EARTHBOUND ON THE VC
But Super Smash Bros. Brawl IS TAKIN SERIOUSLY despite it being considered a kids game, they really shouldin of made the online play suck or be kid friendly >> 
WE CAME HERE TO WIN NOT HAVE FUN


----------



## ShÃ nwÃ ng (May 2, 2008)

Nintendo didn't make the Golden Sun series, Camelot did, which are the same people who made the Shinning Force series. 

And Samba de Amigo which is "Maraca Hero" to some people too stupid to think, is published by Sega and developed by Gearbox. This topic continues to be full of stupid.


----------



## Dyluck (May 2, 2008)

WOLFIE DA FOX said:


> STILL NO EARTHBOUND ON THE VC
> But Super Smash Bros. Brawl IS TAKIN SERIOUSLY despite it being considered a kids game, they really shouldin of made the online play suck or be kid friendly >>
> WE CAME HERE TO WIN NOT HAVE FUN



Brawl is for pretty much everyone, though. That's why they included things like items (especially smash balls), time mode, et cetera, so that everyone of everyone skill level could enjoy playing against each other.

Even as a pseudo-tourney fag, I can still enjoy playing with items and playing on Norfair from time to time. Even so, I still like to play _real_ fighting games more, so I generally play with fag rules. 



Bowtoid_Obelisk said:


> Nintendo didn't make the Golden Sun series, Camelot did, which are the same people who made the Shinning Force series. This topic continues to be full of stupid.



Nintendo still needs to help produce it, or the game's never going to get made. :roll:


----------



## ShÃ nwÃ ng (May 2, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> Nintendo still needs to help produce it, or the game's never going to get made. :roll:



I'm happy that you don't know how the gaming industry works.


----------



## Dyluck (May 2, 2008)

Bowtoid_Obelisk said:


> I'm happy that you don't know how the gaming industry works.



Enlighten us, since you seem to have so much insight into the workings of the universe, knower of all things video game related.


----------



## ShÃ nwÃ ng (May 2, 2008)

Camelot isn't a second party of Nintendo. The most Nintendo received from Camelot for Golden Sun was the publishing fee. Nintendo can sit there and goad Camelot all they want but without ownership of Camelot's shares and significant subsidy Camelot isn't making another Golden Sun. Not that Nintendo is even thinking another Golden Sun, because I'm pretty sure everyone knows that the story really did end at 2 and they've got a million other things more pressing to worry about. Like possibly forcing companies to go through their seal of quality system they had with the NES which could help reduce the amount of crap that's being dumped on the Wii. It's not that Nintendo needs to be telling companies what to do, it's about enforcing what actually gets onto their system.

If the Golden Sun series had actually pushed quite a few systems, then yes I think Nintendo would have their hands in getting another one out. That and I need to remind myself to stop saying silly things.


----------



## Digitalpotato (May 2, 2008)

WOLFIE DA FOX said:


> how come the wii only has like 7 good games I mean WTF?
> The wii probly won't even get a decent library like gamecube LOL and only
> 1 virtual console game every week? fuck also WHERE IS MA BATTLE TOADS?
> I DEMAND BATTLE TOADS NAO!!!!!!!!!



The Xbox 360 and PS3 have more then? 

Before you come up with a list of what games I should get that the Wii doesn't, I'll have to put a little restriction on it:

They have to be Xbox 360 or PS3 exclusive.

That's why I never bought an Xbox, because many of the games I wanted I could get without having to buy an Xbox, Meanwhile the PS2 and Gamecube had...wait what's this? System exclusives? Now we're talking! I'd say the $200 I spent on my PS2 was DAMN worth every penny - whereas an Xbox would have likely been sitting on a shelf for years since I don't care about multiplayer. (Grabbed by the Ghoulies...what a disappointment. :/ )



			
				WOLFIE DA FOX said:
			
		

> I played emulators before and well they suckass and their illegal hmmmmmmmmmmm.
> I like to buy my games thank you very much but hey lets not get into the discussion of piracy >>



It depends on the emulator. Some are really good while others are rather bad. ZSNES I found to be pretty good but I only emulate games if I can't get them any other way. Whether it be that I can't find it legally without selling my soul in an online auction or because the developers never paid to release it out here. (LIke Tales of Phantasia)


----------



## Ty Vulpine (May 2, 2008)

Bowtoid_Obelisk said:


> Nintendo didn't make the Golden Sun series, Camelot did, which are the same people who made the Shinning Force series.
> 
> And Samba de Amigo which is "Maraca Hero" to some people too stupid to think, is published by Sega and developed by Gearbox. This topic continues to be full of stupid.



Shining Force II is still one of my favorite games ^^


----------



## Hybrid Project Alpha (May 2, 2008)

Digitalpotato said:


> ...or because the developers never paid to release it out here. (LIke Tales of Phantasia)



That game was released in North America on the GBA


----------



## Dyluck (May 2, 2008)

Hybrid Project Alpha said:


> That game was released in North America on the GBA



But it didn't have Mint screaming "FIRST AIDO" like a banshee, did it?


----------



## Aurali (May 2, 2008)

Let's face it.. any way you look at it.. this fucking generation of gaming sucks.. 

Nintendo has the most consoles sold, but that's cause nintendo knows how to make it's own money... by selling repeat after repeat of the same game.. cause there is always gonna be 8 year olds awed by the series. and lets face it.. SOMEONE has to make kids games, why not nintendo? they seem to be the best at it...

Sony and microsoft don't seem to have anything worthwhile besides MGS, Halo and FF..

and for the prices we pay.. I'd rather buy a cheap nintendo console and get a few more titles than the other two.. BUT that's just my opinion on these wars. Though, I'm one of the few people who predicted the way things are turning out.. though at the same time, I actually DO work in the industry :3

However.. point still stands.. WHERE ARE THE GAMES?!?! there is NOTHING out.. and it's easy to see why.. Trying to be the best.. the console publishes have pulled too far from the developers developing grasp, it's becoming too hard to make games for these advanced consoles and actually make a profit.. and that's why games still get released for the PS2... and that's why it takes 5 years to make MGS3 and FF12... but now I'm ranting..

all in all.. better shape up.. my money comes from the PC industry anyway


----------



## Ty Vulpine (May 2, 2008)

Eli said:


> Let's face it.. any way you look at it.. this fucking generation of gaming sucks..
> 
> Nintendo has the most consoles sold, but that's cause nintendo knows how to make it's own money... by selling repeat after repeat of the same game.. cause there is always gonna be 8 year olds awed by the series. and lets face it.. SOMEONE has to make kids games, why not nintendo? they seem to be the best at it...
> 
> ...




Zelda: Twilight Princess
Mario Kart Wii
Metroid Prime: Corruption
Okami (Wii)
Elebits
Rayman: Raving Rabbids 1 and 2
Super Paper Mario
Super Smash Brothers Brawl
Resistance: Fall of Man

etc etc etc. Maybe if you open your eyes, you'd actually see the great games out there.


----------



## Aurali (May 2, 2008)

TyVulpine said:


> Zelda: Twilight Princess
> Mario Kart Wii
> Metroid Prime: Corruption
> Okami (Wii)
> ...


that's how you make friends hun...
and you quote me why? I never said nintendo didn't have any games, I said they have man repeats of the same game.. and I LIKE smashbros and twilight princess thank you very much :3


----------



## Ty Vulpine (May 2, 2008)

Eli said:


> that's how you make friends hun...
> and you quote me why? I never said nintendo didn't have any games, I said they have man repeats of the same game.. and I LIKE smashbros and twilight princess thank you very much :3



Repeats? Look, MADDEN repeats. Mario, Zelda, Metroid, SSB create new games.


----------



## Aurali (May 2, 2008)

*snickers* first time I been on the anti-nintendo side of the conversation.. though this time I was pushed there <..<

0.o; meh.. repeats.. mario / zelda ect are basically the same game revamped... 

however... this DOES sell.. and even though they are the same game revamped.. they ARE revamped, and that's why they sell.. 

look IT'S NOT A BAD THING okay? this goes to the OP as well.. if it sells, and people like the game, then your gonna keep making it.. Economics people. We in the industry don't care about what the individual likes, we care about what the whole likes.. and if that's making the same game over and over again.. then guess what?! that's why we still have nintendo products and halo products and FF and all those sequal after sequal.. it costs less to make then a brand new concept, and you got a sure bet that you'll  get 20% of the people who bought the last one will buy the new one.. just cause of the game...

and now everyone hates me^^


----------



## Quaidis (May 2, 2008)

TyVulpine said:


> Zelda: Twilight Princess
> Mario Kart Wii
> Metroid Prime: Corruption
> Okami (Wii)
> ...



I'm with you on this one.  There are many good games, but the second people hear 'third party shovelware', they think everything not Nintendo is third party shovelware for the Wii.  

Speaking of which:

Mario Galaxy
Zack and Wiki
No More Heroes
Geometry Wars
Don't forget about the new HarvestMoon coming out =O

And let's not forget that you can play GC games on the Wii.  So any you don't have, look it up on the VC or on store shelves.  I highly recommend owning Skies of Arcadia, Zelda Ocarina of Time, Super Mario World (VC, snes game), and the first two MetalGearSolid games (for the GC.  More stuff in them than the PS2 versions).

Keep an open eye and look up user reviews from more than one source before getting a game and you'll be fine.  Which is what you should be doing anyway.


----------



## Ty Vulpine (May 2, 2008)

I can't wait for Harvest Moon.  The first HM game I played was HM64. I admit I didn't know what I was really doing, but boy was it fun.


----------



## Quaidis (May 2, 2008)

TyVulpine said:


> I can't wait for Harvest Moon.  The first HM game I played was HM64. I admit I didn't know what I was really doing, but boy was it fun.



I recently finished Magical Melody.  Though I gave up on finding all 100 notes.  I gave up around 92.  But since the game technically finished at 50 notes, I was in the clear as far as finishing the game goes.  Very fun experience.


----------



## WOLFIE DA FOX (May 3, 2008)

TyVulpine said:


> I can't wait for Harvest Moon.  The first HM game I played was HM64. I admit I didn't know what I was really doing, but boy was it fun.



harvest moon a wonderful life for the gamecube was the best unserious game ever ^^
A new wii version I would buy that


----------



## Kickapoo (May 3, 2008)

I don't know, I personally getting a PS3 because of the reliability, power, and blue ray now becoming the major DVD after it beat HD DVD.(it's not too much more expensive then a 360 if you look in the right places)  Wii is a fun console to piddle around with, but for me it would get old really quick.  I think it is a good console to some degree, but my own taste speaks otherwise.  To each his/her own.....


----------



## Bokracroc (May 3, 2008)

WOLFIE DA FOX said:


> I played emulators before and well they suckass and their illegal hmmmmmmmmmmm.
> I like to buy my games thank you very much but hey lets not get into the discussion of piracy


The VC games is sliver lining on their pockets. 'Pirating' VC games is not stealing food from their mouths since the game already ran it's life.
Morally there isn't much wrong. Would you pay for Windows 95 now days?



WOLFIE DA FOX said:


> Nintendo needs to quit dicking around with party and shovel ware shit and make something new heck another decent platfomer or a Rpg would be nice wait HOW ABOUT GOLDEN SUN 3?


My gawd. GS3 would be a Text-Adventure after playing 2.



Digitalpotato said:


> The Xbox 360 and PS3 have more then?


I know what they have less off and it's a catalogue that consists of 40%+ of it being Mini-Games.


----------



## Dyluck (May 3, 2008)

WOLFIE DA FOX said:


> harvest moon a wonderful life for the gamecube was the best unserious game ever ^^
> A new wii version I would buy that



Wonderful life was terrible, I don't see how anyone over the age of 8 could have enjoyed that.

64 is pretty much the best that Harvest Moon's going to get, end of story.


----------



## sgolem (May 3, 2008)

WOLFIE DA FOX said:


> I played emulators before and well they suckass and their illegal hmmmmmmmmmmm.
> I like to buy my games thank you very much but hey lets not get into the discussion of piracy >>
> Nintendo needs to quit dicking around with party and shovel ware shit and make something new heck another decent platfomer or a Rpg would be nice wait HOW ABOUT GOLDEN SUN 3?


You know, IGN had Golden Sun 3 listed as a DS title for a short while, then quietly removed it.  It could be nothing, but it's certainly suspicious.


----------



## Wait Wait (May 4, 2008)

if they don't make GS3 that uses the DS's touch controls i will frown at them very hard

but like, don't use touch for movement or normal battle control.  just make some psynergies and abilities that utilize it


----------



## Dyluck (May 4, 2008)

The touch screen isn't good for much outside of menu navigation and a few gimmicks (a la Starfox Command). Lost Magic was pretty sweet, though, I should get around to finishing that one.


----------



## sgolem (May 4, 2008)

Wait Wait said:


> if they don't make GS3 that uses the DS's touch controls i will frown at them very hard
> 
> but like, don't use touch for movement or normal battle control.  just make some psynergies and abilities that utilize it



I'd be happy if they did what they did in the battles in Pokemon.  I seriously didn't think the bottom screen buttons would be that big of a difference, but it really does make the game more intuitive. 

Golden Sun is a different type of game, but I'm hoping they pull off something like that.  I am also for the touch screen being optional unless completely necessary though.


----------



## Dyluck (May 4, 2008)

Actually, touch screen puzzles could be neat. The puzzles were something that I like a lot about Golden Sun.


----------



## BloodYoshi (May 4, 2008)

I think the DS's biggest problem isn't with the touch screen itself; rather that game developers have no idea how to use it effectively without being gimmicky. 

I often wonder how they'd have done if they'd gone the path of the 360 and PS3, creating a beastly powerful engine rather than going for innovation.


----------



## Dyluck (May 4, 2008)

ChillCoyotl said:


> I think the DS's biggest problem isn't with the touch screen itself; rather that game developers have no idea how to use it effectively without being gimmicky.
> 
> I often wonder how they'd have done if they'd gone the path of the 360 and PS3, creating a beastly powerful engine rather than going for innovation.



They'd have a PSP.


----------



## BloodYoshi (May 4, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> They'd have a PSP.



A PSP except minus everything good about it.


----------



## Bokracroc (May 4, 2008)

The World Ends With You uses it nicely. It does get a bit cluttered at times but it still works. Now controlling your partner, that gets gimmicky.

I have a PSP too, it's nice being able to play something with more emphasis on clear 3d graphics because certain games DO need them and that's something the DS can't do.


----------



## Digitalpotato (May 5, 2008)

^Like Jeanne d'Arc. The graphics on that game are so clear you can see the character's faces, and yet it still retains Level 5's Cel-shading style we saw in Dark Cloud 2 and Dragon Quest VIII.



Eli said:


> that's how you make friends hun...
> and you quote me why? I never said nintendo didn't have any games, I said they have man repeats of the same game.. and I LIKE smashbros and twilight princess thank you very much :3



EVERY company has repeats of the same game. They just have a different label slapped on it. Nintendo's the only one who's not changing the labels besides Resident Evil & Megaman co-I mean Capcom and Castlevania gear solid-err I mean Konami. 



> That game was released in North America on the GBA



After about 10 years and a Playstation version of course, although it DOES at least get stuff from the superior playstation version such as Chester being more feasible, Suzu, and Disco Dhaos. 


And I'm still waiting for that list of PS3 and Xbox 360 exclusive games I asked for a few pages back. I'm hoping I can't count them on one hand.


----------



## Aurali (May 5, 2008)

Digitalpotato said:


> ^Like Jeanne d'Arc. The graphics on that game are so clear you can see the character's faces, and yet it still retains Level 5's Cel-shading style we saw in Dark Cloud 2 and Dragon Quest VIII.
> 
> 
> 
> EVERY company has repeats of the same game. They just have a different label slapped on it. Nintendo's the only one who's not changing the labels besides Resident Evil & Megaman co-I mean Capcom and Castlevania gear solid-err I mean Konami.



Yup^^ However, see my other post please :3


----------



## FrisbeeRolf (May 5, 2008)

Wow it's been years since I've bought a Nintendo system.  I believe it was the DS on release.  I remember how disappointed I was with it.  I'm sure it's around here some where, not sure where.  I used to be a Legend of Zelda fan, but after a while it got boring.  The Wii just doesn't interest me, I don't have a lot of time to game anyway, but I'd rather spend what little time I do have on truly awesome games like Crysis.


----------



## Stratelier (May 5, 2008)

DS certainly does have awesome games.  Maybe you just aren't in its target audience.


----------



## Foxstar (May 6, 2008)

FrisbeeRolf said:


> Wow it's been years since I've bought a Nintendo system.  I believe it was the DS on release.  I remember how disappointed I was with it.  I'm sure it's around here some where, not sure where.  I used to be a Legend of Zelda fan, but after a while it got boring.  The Wii just doesn't interest me, I don't have a lot of time to game anyway, but I'd rather spend what little time I do have on truly awesome games like Crysis.



It sounds like your more of a fan of overhyped system clogging FPS's.


----------



## psion (May 8, 2008)

AlexX said:


> To say their games are all the same like that is making a huge straw man argument.



My gawd, someone else who knows what a logical fallicy (probably spelled that wrong) is and used it seemingly correctly!  I feel my faith in the fandom returning!

But seriously though, Nintendo could do to have a little creativity in their line up.  Granted, they're using third party guys to round out their lineup but that's nothing new, everyone does that.
As for Nintendo itself though... eh, it's currently using its technical creativity finding new reasons for everyone to want a Wii.


----------



## AlexX (May 8, 2008)

psion said:


> But seriously though, Nintendo could do to have a little creativity in their line up.


Mario Galaxy wasn't creative? Twilight Princess wasn't creative? Though as Eevee said, if they didn't have a popular franchise name in the title there's little doubt that they wouldn't have been nearly as popular as they were. Heck, they might have even been completely overlooked.


----------



## psion (May 8, 2008)

AlexX said:


> Mario Galaxy wasn't creative? Twilight Princess wasn't creative? Though as Eevee said, if they didn't have a popular franchise name in the title there's little doubt that they wouldn't have been nearly as popular as they were. Heck, they might have even been completely overlooked.



Well, H.A.M.M.E.R. would have... Okay, I meant in terms of original properties.  But seriously though, I'm bummed to find out that H.A.M.M.E.R. got canceled, I sooo wanted to be a sledgehammer weilding badass. (/off topic rant)


----------



## Digitalpotato (May 9, 2008)

Foxstar said:


> It sounds like your more of a fan of overhyped system clogging FPS's.



You mean he's a fan of the Xbox 360?


----------

